# Let's see your MarineMaster!



## razcob (Nov 7, 2007)

How many of you have MarineMaster's? 
Are they keeping good time? 
Any quality issues? 
How comfortable is the bracelet?
Would you buy the same watch again?
Do you routinely receive inquiries about your watch? "Hey cool watch"
Let's see wrist shots!!!


----------



## creed (Jul 6, 2006)

These forums aren't very active it seems


----------



## dohmer (Mar 5, 2007)

Will post some pics after Christmas.


----------



## raggyboy (Nov 26, 2007)

razcob said:


> How many of you have MarineMaster's?
> Are they keeping good time?
> Any quality issues?
> How comfortable is the bracelet?
> ...


I'm sorry can you correct the link? I can't enlarge your picture.


----------



## p3l3r (Dec 13, 2007)

hahahahhaha. either it's the holiday season....or not many ppl have marine master...
sorry i got no marinemaster but i've b-42 diver instead . ;-)



creed said:


> These forums aren't very active it seems


----------



## patennis (Dec 14, 2007)

Hi Razcob,

Just bought my B-42 MarineMaster last Friday . . .

It is a DAMN FINE PIECE of Mechanical Engineering Work & the movement is indeed very smooth. This is my first Fortis and I must say the movement is as good as my Breitling & Omega. 

I was actually looking at the Pilot Professional or the Flieger, but picked up the MarineMaster instead. I pick this because the size is really good & mine comes with the Silicon Strap. The strap is very well made and the locking / catching mechanism is also very cleverly designed. 

If you like to wear your watch for OUTDOOR activities (sun, sand, sea, wind & rain), then you cannot go wrong with the B-42 MariineMaster!!!

I'M LOVING IT . .. 

Patennis :-!


----------



## razcob (Nov 7, 2007)

raggyboy said:


> I'm sorry can you correct the link? I can't enlarge your picture.


I can't fix the link, but I found the picture on WorldLux.com.

Patennis,
Perhaps your watch hasn't settled, but what kind of times are you recording?


----------



## patennis (Dec 14, 2007)

Hi Razcob, 

My B-42 Marine Master is not a Chrono watch, I do not used it for timing of any time related activities. It only tells me the time, day & date. But I did a comparision against my Omega SpeedMaster & Breitling Chronograph, ALL SEEMS WELL.

Will monitor a little longer & will keep you posted.

Seems to me you have had some problems with the B-42 Marine Master. What are your doubts???

Patennis


----------



## p3l3r (Dec 13, 2007)

post some pic pls....:-d
hehehehe



patennis said:


> Hi Razcob,
> 
> Just bought my B-42 MarineMaster last Friday . . .
> 
> ...


----------



## razcob (Nov 7, 2007)

patennis said:


> Hi Razcob,
> 
> My B-42 Marine Master is not a Chrono watch, I do not used it for timing of any time related activities. It only tells me the time, day & date. But I did a comparision against my Omega SpeedMaster & Breitling Chronograph, ALL SEEMS WELL.
> 
> ...


I should of been more clear, I was referring to the accuracy of the watch, i.e. -3 seconds a day. I have liked the look of the MarineMaster for a long time, but have not been able to find information as to its quality. The first thing I need to know before purchasing a watch, is how well does it keep time. No matter how much gold or diamonds a watch has, if I miss an appointment because its slow or fast, it isn't any good to me.


----------



## raggyboy (Nov 26, 2007)

razcob said:


> IThe first thing I need to know before purchasing a watch, is how well does it keep time. No matter how much gold or diamonds a watch has, if I miss an appointment because its slow or fast, it isn't any good to me.


True ;-)


----------



## Tragic (Feb 11, 2006)

razcob said:


> I should of been more clear, I was referring to the accuracy of the watch, i.e. -3 seconds a day. I have liked the look of the MarineMaster for a long time, but have not been able to find information as to its quality. The first thing I need to know before purchasing a watch, is how well does it keep time. No matter how much gold or diamonds a watch has, if I miss an appointment because its slow or fast, it isn't any good to me.


Any auto/mech watch will have variance obviously.
If your auto is off by so much as to cause you to miss appointments it's in serious need of repair/regulation.
Just because poster "A" tells you his/her MarineMaster is +3 per day, it's certainly no guarantee yours will be.
I value accuracy in an auto greatly but I realise each and every auto will vary within identical models of any given brand.
If it's too far out of specs, assuming it isn't defective, a simple regulation will correct it.
If you need constant, guaranteed accuracy, you need quartz.


----------



## patennis (Dec 14, 2007)

If you need constant, guaranteed accuracy, you need quartz.

I TOTALLY AGREE . . . The Marine Master is a MECHNICAL WATCH, I am quite sure it will have variance and no manufacturer is going to openly declare this is their specifications. I have quite a few quartz watches at home & I monitor the accuracies of my Automatic / Machanical watches against them. So far so good, I can leave with the SLIGHT VARIANCE.

I guess it also depends how often / long / duration you wear the mechanical watches. They needs MOVEMENT to GENERATE / KEEP TRACK of TIME.

Thanks.

Patennis


----------



## fbk (Apr 18, 2007)

Heres some pics of mine, that also happens to be in another part of the site...

Accuracy? Its a mechanical watch. Seeing as I am not working in mission control for NASA, knowing the time within a few sec/day is good enough for me!


----------



## b42_bassist (Apr 5, 2008)

Here's mine... Nice big watch for a tiny 6.5" wrist, eh. I love it.


----------



## cnmark (Jul 30, 2006)

*Here's mine:*

Some shot's of my Marinemaster. Regarding the accuracy issue, please follow this link.

Fun shot:


In the city:


In the great outdoors:


Wristshot with lion:


_And sorry for all the hairs._​


----------



## Torrid (May 20, 2007)

Tragic said:


> Any auto/mech watch will have variance obviously.
> If your auto is off by so much as to cause you to miss appointments it's in serious need of repair/regulation.
> Just because poster "A" tells you his/her MarineMaster is +3 per day, it's certainly no guarantee yours will be.
> I value accuracy in an auto greatly but I realise each and every auto will vary within identical models of any given brand.
> ...


Absolutely. After I got over this, I'm now back to wearing autos. I seem to enjoy autos more for some reason and an accurate one (less than 5 seconds a day variation) is a wonderful thing to have.


----------



## dohmer (Mar 5, 2007)

Here is mine within COSC Marinemaster.


----------



## singletrack (Mar 11, 2008)

I really like that second pic...that strap goes great with that watch. Makes me want to hit the open water with a stoggie ; )


----------



## sjaakb (Feb 24, 2006)

fbk said:


> Heres some pics of mine, that also happens to be in another part of the site...
> 
> Accuracy? Its a mechanical watch. Seeing as I am not working in mission control for NASA, knowing the time within a few sec/day is good enough for me!


Hi Nice Pics!

Can you tell me where you bought the wristband pictured in #1 and #3 please? 
Thanks


----------



## clouder (Mar 21, 2008)

here's one in white!!!


----------



## libb (Feb 1, 2008)

Sorry to say so, but in case you can´t live with a deviation of 3 sec. a day you should rather focus on a quartz watch. 
I had had such period of "accuracy" in my life many years ago. A friend of mine undersood, then, an any time we met we were asking each other: "How many seconds is it?" instead of "What time is it?".
I don´t know the style of the life of yours. The mine can easily tolerate a watch showing +2 or even 3 minutes. Never going by train, just driving or flying. 
With a 3 sec. per day, you simply adjust the time every three weeks. So what?
In addition, someone told me that an average man looks at his watch 70 x per day. The watchaholics reading this forum must be somewhere at 200 times per day (?). If you listen to the radio in your car, you must sometimes catch the hour signal, don´t you? This will give you a rough orientation as to what the precize time compared the one on your watch is.
To conclude: The inaccuracy of a mechanical movement is, in my opinion, overcompensated by imagining of the heartbeat inside your watch.


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

Here are mine. One vintage and one anniversary edition.....


----------



## sjaakb (Feb 24, 2006)

Just got mine 1.5 weeks ago from a West Coast Dealer, very happy till so far. Pics should be attached. Not a great pic shooter.


----------



## Dimitris (Jul 3, 2007)

subkrawler said:


> Here are mine. One vintage and one anniversary edition.....




Please tell us more about them.

Regards
Dimitris


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice to see more "Compressor" MarineMasters










Mine is in the middle of being overhauled right now.


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

Dimitris said:


> Please tell us more about them.
> 
> Regards
> Dimitris


Dimitris,

The one on the left is a vintage Marinemaster from 1973, on it's original signed bracelet. Here's a better pic.










The one on the right, is a 90th Anniversary model that Fortis released in 2002. Limited to 90 pieces world wide, and assembled from NOS parts. Mine is unworn, complete with box and all papers. From what I can tell, one of the most rare of modern Fortis watches.


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

GeoffD said:


> Nice to see more "Compressor" MarineMasters
> Mine is in the middle of being overhauled right now.


Looks good Geoff. What are you planning to do in the overhaul?


----------

